# My Wildhaus Shepherd



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been too long since I gave an update of my beauty. Here she is:

http://[URL=http://s1270.photobucket.com/user/jeffkingsley/media/965a5de9-f720-48ba-ad66-b8f798cde933.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1270.photobucket.com/user/jeffkingsley/media/15962ce9-daf7-4002-9b9d-668d4bc44915.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1270.photobucket.com/user/jeffkingsley/media/f19602c9-b790-4950-ab5c-153b553ecf9b.jpg.html][/URL]

And finally, a rare headless stack:
http://[URL=http://s1270.photobucket.com/user/jeffkingsley/media/D3045200-3E71-4823-ADF8-0EBC10DAD0A3-4635-00000C2D77575870.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful!
Love her structure!
Our agility instructor has one of Chris' dogs out of Raven. Smart, social, awesome boy!
Good luck and have fun with your girl!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh nice!

Boy, I'd really love to get one of those someday. Definitely my first choice when I'm ready for a real GSD.

Your girl's just beautiful. 

edit: wait, yes I _did_ know your dog was a Wildhaus dog, it's right there in the signature. I'm just stupid today.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

She's so beautiful! I have to ask, are you doing anything with her, sport/work-wise? How old is she?


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

We just started training with a SAR group. So far it's going extremely well. Liesl has gotten rave reviews in everything she has done. She is the reason I was invited to participate at all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, she's 18mo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Liesl has turned out Beautiful... :congratulations:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love the headless shot! Liesl is growing up beautifully, Kingsj
I get to see Lycan weekly and he is doing well too and really really handsome. Momtto2GSD's who is the instructor's dog~ Journey? There is another pup you may be seeing training soon from the N litter.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Little sissy is looking great! She is lighter than Saber now, even though she was darker as a pup. Very pretty girl!


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, so beautiful!!! :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

What a beauty. You are in YS thats crazy Im in Xenia.


----------

